# Brown stains



## itznguyen (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello,

Can someone direct me on how to get rid of this brown stain my tank has developed?

Some of the parts inside of the tank is collecting a brown stain. The glass has some on it as well and I am able to wipe it off with the sponge.

However it's kind of annoying.

Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like algae can you post a picture? if it is algae just keep wiping it off.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like diatoms, usually found in new setups. Keep wiping to remove them and they should go away after a while. Nothing you can do about them until then.


----------



## itznguyen (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I will try and post a picture soon and keep you updated.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Agreed with maknwar. That stuff drove me nuts for the first few months I had my 120 set up. Just kept scrubbing it off everything till it went away. Check your filters too. My filter floss turned completely brown a few times.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

algae i would say... never heard of these diatoms you guys are talking about.....
keep scrubbing or get a pleco. 
if the tank gets direct sun light, it will accelerate the growth of algae. 
its not bad for the fish just a pain in the ass for us observers of the fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Childawg posted a link a while ago that explains these Diatoms, here it is http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/algae/diatoms.shtml


----------



## itznguyen (Oct 19, 2008)

itznguyen said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I will try and post a picture soon and keep you updated.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

this amazes me


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Am I seeing what I think Im seeing in the 5th pic??


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Am I seeing what I think Im seeing in the 5th pic?? Are they Rhoms or Sanchezi?


Thats what i was thinking







They seem to be.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

neither eigenmanni's i believe


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea Im thinkn you are right as always AS.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone want to place some bets on who eats who first???


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Anyone want to place some bets on who eats who first???


dont flame him whatever he is doing seems to be working and his cohab has been working longer then the one i tried. so i cant even get mad at him but i think people on the forum including myself have already said how much of a risk this is. but i dont even see a fin nip so i cant say anything more then good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

good luck kid


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

AS fan said:


> Anyone want to place some bets on who eats who first???


dont flame him whatever he is doing seems to be working and his cohab has been working longer then the one i tried. so i cant even get mad at him but i think people on the forum including myself have already said how much of a risk this is. but i dont even see a fin nip so i cant say anything more then good luck and keep us posted.
[/quote]















That was in no way a flame but merly a joke. Easy killer. More power to him if he can pull it off, that would be the shiznit.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

well seems like everyone is amazed on the species you have together.. so lets get back to the topic, it is algae but what type of algae? i'm guessing blue algae which can change color or gravel algae which can also go on glass.. symptoms for this are low levels of light, inadequate oxygen and excessive nitrogen..


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

but good luck..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Anyone want to place some bets on who eats who first???


dont flame him whatever he is doing seems to be working and his cohab has been working longer then the one i tried. so i cant even get mad at him but i think people on the forum including myself have already said how much of a risk this is. but i dont even see a fin nip so i cant say anything more then good luck and keep us posted.
[/quote]















That was in no way a flame but merly a joke. Easy killer. More power to him if he can pull it off, that would be the shiznit.:nod:








[/quote]

Yea i basically wrote that for who ever else wanted to comment on how the cohab wouldnt work i didnt mean to come across as saying you was flaming the guy sorry i think what you wrote was fine nothing against it at all


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ No big deal bro I ddint think you were trying to be rude....I do want to see updates on this cohab for sure!!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ X2


----------

